# Two home made tools that make life easier...



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Just a couple of tools that didn't cost much. The Presta filler is a Snap-on automotive tire filler that can be had on eBay for $20. The presta end is a Origin 8, also ebay, $8-$14. Heres the tricky part. The threads on the filler are British standard 1/4" straight pipe threads that utilize and o-ring. I have a Goodyear hose and rubber in town, and they were able to find a fitting that I could use to adapt to the 1/4" fuel hose I used for the filler. They also crimped those brass swage locks so I don't have clamps in the way. Total cost, about 35 bucks, and man does that thing save me a lot of time when I'm changing a few tires around. The gauge is quite accurate and it has a bleed if you overfill. The second thing is a handlebar holder, made from 1/4" refrigeration copper tubing and some armorflex insulation. Cost $0.00, had the stuff on my truck anyway. I dont think it would work with the split style insulation like you get for pipes at the home storre as it's not very flexible, but Armorflex or Rubatex insulation can be had at any HVAC supply place. Hope this helps someone out!


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Will the pressure filler read the tire pressure without pulling the trigger or only while the tire is filling?

I built a similar device for presta using this tire inflator from Harbor Freight, but the pressure gauge only works while the tire is inflating. With Schrader tires the gauge works as soon as attached to a tire valve.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I just went out and checked. Mine does read pressure when it just hooked up. It didn't at first, but I realized that I have to really push down on the presta adapter in order for it to read. Don't know if you have the same presta adapter as I do but your gun looks so similar to mine I would think that it would read pressure.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice job there Natz.

The handlebar holder is an excellent tool, that I have been quite happy to have around. 

Mine was made of aluminum tubing and heat shrink though, as that was what I had available.


Magura


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

the handlebar holder is very cool! I just use a bungee cord for now. It works, but isn't perfect.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Econoline said:


> Will the pressure filler read the tire pressure without pulling the trigger or only while the tire is filling?
> 
> I built a similar device for presta using this tire inflator from Harbor Freight, but the pressure gauge only works while the tire is inflating. With Schrader tires the gauge works as soon as attached to a tire valve.


It will read if you break the seal of the presta valve, equalizing the length of tubing and the gauge to the tires pressure.


----------



## LWM803 (May 8, 2011)

Good job on the tools.:thumbsup:

The handlebar holder that I made is formed from simple 1/4" cold rolled rod and paint. I sometimes pad the contact area at the top tube with a shop rag but even without that the holder has never marked up any bikes.


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

That´s my idea of a transportable handle bar holder


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice ideas on the handlebar holder! Now I've got a use for the leftover curtain rod :thumbsup:


----------



## Matfam (May 6, 2012)

I am a total noob, so yeah... What does one use a handle bar holder for??


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Matfam said:


> I am a total noob, so yeah... What does one use a handle bar holder for??


Ok, wild guessing here, but I'd say for holding handlebars, no? 

........in the work stand that is.

Magura


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I never thought to make a holder. I was getting pretty posed today as my bars kept turning left and right.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I was tired of using the socket/Cclamp method to service the suspension bushings in my Fuel EX7, so I made some pullers/presses for the bearings on this frame.

https://picasaweb.google.com/nov0798/May232012?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------

